# Scenes in games that make you cry.



## Rydian (Feb 10, 2011)

Not all videogames are fun, explosions, and realistically-bouncing breasts.  Many tell a story, and not all stories are happy.  On the flip side, many stories or scenes are just so beautiful they bring a tear to your eye.

So go on, share what makes you cry.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Feb 10, 2011)

Dragon Age: Origins made me cry. It toyed with my emotions like I was a kid in a candy store with insufficient funds for what I want. I went from sad, to angry, to sad, then back to angry, to happy then sad all over again for beating the game, haha.


Then again, this is the manliest thread ever and... I'm a girl... >_>


----------



## Windaga (Feb 10, 2011)

I played through Shuffle! with a close friend of mine. He teared up once during Nerine's story.

I cried at least once on every route.


----------



## FrankensteinTank (Feb 10, 2011)

I would have to say Gears of War 2. The scene where Dom finally finds his wife, only to find out that she is a zombie shell of her former self. He then is only left with option to put here out of her misery and kill her. If that doesn't make you tear up at all, I'm not sure what will.


----------



## monkat (Feb 10, 2011)

Whenever this happens:


----------



## ferdi-t (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## GameWinner (Feb 10, 2011)

I cry at Tetris! DX


----------



## GBA_Temper (Feb 10, 2011)

I cry at GBA Temp members


----------



## Godamit (Feb 10, 2011)

I never cry over video games. Sure, I can tell when a scene is meant to be sad but I don't get emotional or anything.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

Not exactly a scene but

When there's a boss with like a shit bucket of hp and/or defense and I've been going berserk at him for an hour and a half, he's about to die and he pulls a mad flashy rocket tomato of an attack that one hit KOs me.

Those are heart-breakers.


----------



## SylvWolf (Feb 10, 2011)

I can't say I've ever actually shed tears, but I've come close a few times, especially with visual novels. The more tender scenes in Umineko are a great example.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 10, 2011)

Not exactly cry, but actually moved.....some of the scenes at the end of the first SW Force Unleashed.
The love story and the ultimate sacrifice really stimulated my manly feelings......
Also the cut scenes in the Other M were pretty good.....


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 10, 2011)

There was this scene in Final Fantasy VIII...can't really remember where, but around the beginning or end of the 3rd CD...

For some reason, one of the characters start telling about how everyone in the party (along with the female antagonist) knew each other in their youth, but for some reason all the other characters couldn't remember it until this guy tells the others about it. It was in some garden...it was all sunny and tranquil...birds were singing...the other characters were in disbelief but couldn't quite deny it...then there was some recalling going on...and flashbacks...


...and I was sitting there behind my PC going "yeah, yeah, yeah...I get it. More plot going on. Why the hell can't I fast-forward this entire monologue? *presses 'next'-button furiously*".

Finally, after about 3 hours of inner musing, inner doubts, denying, accepting and more of that stuff, I was able to actually DO anything.


...and then my computer crashed.

Before I had the chance to save.


AAAARRGGGGGG!!!!!



Another such moment in that game was in that castle somewhere in the last CD. Probably near the end boss or something. Either way, all of the sudden, this magical castle comes and steals just about every stat I've grinded into. Was bad enough by itself...but then I had to fight that antagonist (perhaps even the end boss) who just killed my entire party in 2 turns.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





To this very day, fallout is still the only RPG-franchise I can play without getting traumatized.



EDIT: another one...but I think it may be off-topic, as it is not a scene "in a game".

Back in the old days, I was an avid UT2004 player. So when UT2007 the UT3 demo was released, I was more than eager to play it.
Now...the vehicle thingies was a total overhaul, which was just a disappointment to me. But that was okay (there were plenty of game modes without them).
But the interface was butt-ugly, unintuitive, clunky and barely had any options whatsoever. It was like you had to wade through a whole bunch of not-important screens and visual shit, just to start a game.

But that was okay...Epic (the makers) claimed they were listening to their fans and the demo (released about a month before the actual game) was open to criticism.

So fanboys like me did just that. We pointed out why it was ugly, how it could be improved, why it would be better, and so on. It wasn't as though we asked a lot of complex changes (seriously: how much effort is it to remove a screen that just says "are you sure you want to start the game?"?).
The result: nothing. The game itself still had that same sluggish look and feel about it. Fuck...their multiplayer tabs were so bad you couldn't even find your own clanmates (result: pretty much everyone played on open servers -> FPS veterans just slaughtered newbies, being boring for the former and frustrating for the latter).
It took them almost a year to fix things...and even then, the interface was improved to be "not good, but passable" rather than "absolutely terrible".

Yeah, I cried at that (the former UT series had far better GUI's...it was just one of those things that are so common you don't realise its quality until it's gone).


----------



## alphenor (Feb 10, 2011)

999 ----> 


Spoiler



when June was dying on Junpei's arms...T.T


----------



## Jolan (Feb 10, 2011)

Persona 3 ending.
You know what happens if you've played it, the whole last month of the game makes you supersad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2011)

Probably the storyline ending to Red Dead Redemption (meaning the last story based mission, everything after that is side missions although you have to do one of them to finish the game). I didn't exactly cry but I was getting really damn weepy.

There were a few scenes in Mass Effect as well.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 10, 2011)

Mother 3. 


Spoiler



Claus and Hinawa's death in chapter 1. and the ending.


999


Spoiler



EVERY SINGLE ENDING. Well almost all of them. They pretty much all made me cry/want to cry in some way


Professor Layton and the Unwound Future


Spoiler



When they eventually find out that Celeste is actually Claire and that the experiment actually DID work, sending her into the future and finally at the part where she has to travel back to the time of the explosion which IN OTHER WORDS means, when Claire dies.


Only 3 games that've made me cry.

EDIT: forgot PL3


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 10, 2011)

Professor Layton and the Unwound Future, when:


Spoiler



When they eventually find out that Celeste is actually Claire and that the experiment actually DID work, sending her into the future and finally at the part where she has to travel back to the time of the explosion which IN OTHER WORDS means, when Claire dies.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Feb 10, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Professor Layton and the Unwound Future, when:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Completely forgot about this somehow, I'm adding it to my post.


----------



## NDSno1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to say that I almost cry when playing Fragile Dreams Fairwell Ruins of the moon on Wii. This game has a wonderful story, and very heart-touching. I recommend this game on Wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Takanato (Feb 10, 2011)

Sands of Destruction the ds game made me cry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The part where the main character died..Can't remember his name but he came back to life after.


----------



## Goli (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmm...
in Baten Kaitos Origins when...


Spoiler



Guillo sacrifices him/herself to let Sagi and Millie escape.


The Last Story's...


Spoiler



wedding between Elza and Kanan, which includes them kissing which was surprisignly well done. It didn't give that uncanny valley effect that many other games do in similar situations.


Final Fantasy X's


Spoiler



Ending, when Tidus disappears.Even if he comes back eventually


And I thought all of Final Fantasy IX was really well done, there weren't any crying-worthy scenes but it felt really... moving, when tragic things happened.


----------



## Alex658 (Feb 10, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Persona 3 ending.
> You know what happens if you've played it, the whole last month of the game makes you supersad.



THIS.
OH GOD THIS. 

I've only played FES though.. I don't have the original P3 or a PSP so..

but this made me cry.. specially when you know who was the only one that remembered about everything that happened and the final battle.. it made me cry that everyone forgot about her.. (I felt bad and sad for a robot.. oh the irony.. I love Aigis though)

This is actually the only game I've cried to in my whole life.. ;-;


----------



## Leo Cantus (Feb 10, 2011)

Hmmm, the endings of Crisis Core, Persona 3 and Red Dead Redemption. And Professor Layton & The Unwound Future.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 10, 2011)

999....some good storytelling that game has...


----------



## PeregrinFig (Feb 10, 2011)

I've never actually cried from a game, but three scenes in particular in Mother 3 got me close:


Spoiler



When Flint learns Hinawa is dead, when Flint spares the mecha-Drago because he realizes he'd be doing the same thing to its child that it did to his, and when Claus comes back to his senses and then dies at the end of the game.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 10, 2011)

Valkyria chronicles in a few places. It's probably the only videogame to officially make me cry on more then one occasion.

I shed tears for several visual novels as well. Most notably Family Project. It more or less made me cry on one specific ending, a shed tears for the others.

Shed a man tear for the end of Crisis Core.

Hm.
can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## Youkai (Feb 10, 2011)

After Jiraya died in Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm 2 (well in the Anime as well it barely made me cry how sad everything was ... depressing music naruto completely down and everything dark and such ...)
didn't care for asuma thaught XD


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 10, 2011)

I baw'd
(Bioshock 2)
[youtube]WlYU8r8ONBc[/youtube]


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 10, 2011)

The legendary scene in FF7 still upsets me even after all these years and about a hundred playthroughs. Incidentally, the scene in my fanfic 'Requiem' which is linked to that (IE: the last act of chapter 6) is apparantly the one that brings my readers to tears. Seriously. I get messages all the time saying how it made them shed a few tears. So evidently I wasn't the only one upset with the original. I dread to think how these people are gonna handle the epilogue. If they cried at chapter 6 they'll find the final acts to be on a whole new level of tearjerkery.

The ending of Crisis Core upset me too. Even though we all knew from the start what was coming. Our fate was sealed the moment the UMD (or memory card in most cases around here, I'll bet) hit the system. But even though I knew it was coming, it was so amazingly handled that you can't help but shed a tear or two. The way the DMW wheels keep spinning and locking up as his strength begins to fail him. The way we cut away to her reaction in the church and realise that she knew all along in the original what had befallen him. That ending gave a whole new dynamic to the original game, and that's really quite something. Play through it again once you know that certain people knew from the very beginning that something was up.

The last few moments of FFX were expertly done as well. You all know what I mean. Granted, the final battle was kind of an anti-climax (except the music in the battle against your own Aeons, which stands as one of my fave tunes ever) but the ending was TOTALLY worth it. It feels kinda like Empire Strikes Back, in a way. In that it breaks with tradition. You expect the Fayth to pull some magic mcguffin out that'll fix the problem at the last second, but no. In essence what we got was the bad ending, really. That still doesn't justify how poor X2 was though.

Aside from that few games make me cry, but plenty make me angry. Here's a short list of games that outright piss me the fuck off.

- Dragon Age Origins. That's right, I said it. I spent hours romancing Leliana. Then I finally get in her pants and find my gamerscore within. Sweet. But then in the ending she ups and fucks off. What gives with that? Here you are saying I'm the love of your life, and then you piss off after a couple of months. What a complete load.

- F Zero GX. The story mode. From chapter 2 onwards. Who the hell programmed this? It plays like a god damn rom hack. 

- Sonic 4. Its very existance offends me. They promised an all new installment in the classic franchise, taking it back to its roots. What they meant by that is copy-pasting pretty much everything from the old games, making it a quarter of the size so they can get more money from this installment bullshit, nerfing the Super Spin Dash, making the special stages unfairly difficult considering this is still in essence a kids game, and generally not putting any serious effort into the entire thing, then having the cheek to want 1200 MS points for it. It's not worth anything over 400 IMHO, but 800 would have been a little more tolerable. Considering that Sonic Adventure is now on XBLA for 800 points and that's bigger, longer, and just all around better, don't you think a price drop on Sonic 4 is necessary?

- Any game with what I call 'brick wall syndrome'. IE: a massive and extremely unfair and unpredictable sudden spike in difficulty. Notable games: FF7 with the Materia Keeper/Demon Wall, Super Meat Boy which officially stops fuckin' around the second you hit world 4, certain missions in the Ace Combat series which are simply impossible on higher difficulties unless you've saved up for a certain aircraft, there are several others but this is already turning into a novel again.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 10, 2011)

Final Fantasy 10, 12, and 13.  They were just so painful made me miss the other games so much.

Also, the end of Kingdom Hearts, it didn't make me cry, but it was pretty darn close (of course, I was pretty young at the time).  I won't say why (due to spoilers), but it made me feel like all of it was for not.


----------



## Fudge (Feb 11, 2011)

Super Paper Mario. If you pay attention to everything in the story the ending is so sad. I gotta finish Unwound Future. I'm like at the very end of it, but I just stopped playing it one day. I'm gonna try to finish it soon.


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 11, 2011)

FFVI


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 11, 2011)

Bomberman 64's intro when that one bomber dude fell when Altair was destroy their land....

WHY!!!! WHY!!!!....He was just an innocent bomber dude!!!!

EDIT
seriously...I can't really think of a scene that invoked any feelings. I know I was a little depressed when 



Spoiler



Briggs died protecting his ship in Golden Sun Dark Dawn


----------



## monkat (Feb 11, 2011)

R.I.P Green Biker Dude....






You'll be remembered fondly


----------



## Costello (Feb 11, 2011)

last I can remember: Red Dead Redemption got me really moved with the ending.
That was a damn good game.


----------



## naglaro00 (Feb 11, 2011)

[youtube]rJPwehjoji0[/youtube]
this


----------



## stylow (Feb 11, 2011)

This made me cry 



Spoiler: Kingdom Hearts spoiler




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DoiEX795xc&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 11, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> last I can remember: Red Dead Redemption got me really moved with the ending.
> That was a damn good game.



That's one of the games I really want to play, heard so many great things about it.  I'm gonna buy it but just waiting for the price to come down a little bit more.


----------



## koimayeul (Feb 11, 2011)

back in SNEs days playin FF IV ... sad when Golbez reveal being Cecil brother and dying and also something about Tellah dying too.. then i cry in the end when seeing the team and those words.. as long there is good there always be evil huhuh


----------



## Crass (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn't make me cry, but the big reveal and ending of Deadly Premonition was pretty emotional, it also happens to be the best game evar.

[youtube]fvcjJF3Hy0s[/youtube]


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2011)

Crisis Core was pretty sad


----------



## Berthenk (Feb 11, 2011)

stylow said:
			
		

> This made me cry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that one got me close...


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 11, 2011)

Wever said:
			
		

> There was this scene in Final Fantasy VIII
> 
> what i think that make you cry was how bad and lame the characters were
> 
> ...



dude i am sorry but anyone that cry at that scene in FF7 is pathetic that scene make me laugh to be honest on how dumb it was


----------



## Daizu (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't cry often, but I remember almost crying at the end of Persona 3. Crisis Core made me tear a little too. The ending to MGS3 had me depressed (Credits music didn't help either - most of Starsailor's songs are depressing), but I don't think I cried.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 11, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Wever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each his own.


----------



## Todderbert (Feb 13, 2011)

I would cry when this happened.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 14, 2011)

The whole goat scene in terranigma is horrible the first time round i mean its bad enough what you first come across but when she breaks the wall and yeah... sad scene


----------



## machomuu (Feb 14, 2011)

Todderbert said:
			
		

> I would cry when this happened.


You were a trooper just to play it.
We commend you soldier :salute:.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 14, 2011)

when zack died in final fantasy crisis core


----------



## Raiser (Feb 14, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Wever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, come here and take a listen: shut the fuck up please.

Respect others' opinions rather than calling them "pathetic" and insulting them in other ways.
A simple "I agree" or "No, I don't agree with that" does just fine.


----------



## TheViolentOne (Feb 15, 2011)

I remember crying when playin mgs twin snakes on gamecube.the sceen after we beat sniper wolf was so touchy imo.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 15, 2011)

When I fall off in Mario kart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Ya rly.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2011)

Xion's death!


Spoiler



[youtube]LaYXUdO-BIY[/youtube]


----------



## Kanenden (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to agree with the few FFVI fans here... there's such a whole bunch of sad scenes... Shadow's past, how the throne is settled between Edgar and Sabin, what Kefka did to Cyan's people, the Rachel/Locke's side story (or pretty much every love story in the game, when you see what happened to Seitzer for example, but I've already said too much)... that brings back so much memories.
That makes me thing about many parts of Chrono Trigger, too (Schala !), and the endings of Chrono Cross.

[weird]I've kinda been moved by some of Neverwinter Nights 2 plots... and the Gargoyle's Quest kinda make me sad, also. I know, it's strange, but... hey.[/weird]

Somehow, Megaman X3's ending was pretty sad, too.

Aaaaand... Persona 3 of course. Damn !


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 15, 2011)

Godamit said:
			
		

> I never cry over video games. Sure, I can tell when a scene is meant to be sad but I don't get emotional or anything.



Yeah, same thing goes for me. I'm not an emotional person though.


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 15, 2011)

Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII


Spoiler



When Zack dies in cloud's arms.
When Angeal betrays Zack.
Generally deaths in final fantasy, the greatest games franchise in existance.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2011)

Kanenden said:
			
		

> when you see what happened to Seitzer for example


Fffff- I cry every time you're walking down those fucking stairs...


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 15, 2011)

I cried when I finally finished Secret of Mana. The ending cutscene was simply too sad to bear!


----------



## Jax (Feb 15, 2011)

Lost Odyssey



Spoiler



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oithEgDE8H8[/youtube]



Manly tears, man. Manly tears.


----------



## geminisama (Feb 17, 2011)

The ending to Persona 3 was pretty damn sad. I didn't cry, but my ex did. :/ RDR's ending was pretty sad too. I was left in shock for a little while.

I forgot to mention, Mother 3, the game was depressing at multiple parts.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 17, 2011)

When The Boss died at the end of MGS3. And definatelly Mother 3. I've played that game 3 times and it still gets me.


----------



## JakePsycho (Feb 20, 2011)

The World Ends With You moved me.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 20, 2011)

The 1st part in Mother 3 got me...It was so effing dark....I was in shock for awhile I had to put down the game.

in case you dont know what im talking aboout


Spoiler



Where the mother dies at the beginning



I don't know why I didnt remember this when I posted in here last


----------



## Pahicken (Feb 28, 2011)

the ending of super mario world. it made me think why did i ever beat this great game? the music and all the enemies in the game make me want to play it a billion times more.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 28, 2011)

When Aeris died. I had to put down the controller for a good hour. I was all depressed and shit.


----------



## notmeanymore (Feb 28, 2011)

Red Dead Redemption.

You know the scene.

Also, if video game comics count, Archie Comics Sonic the Hedgehog #155.


Spoiler



[youtube]Q3KgAHF8Gzo[/youtube]
0:30 to 1:45, but vid does no justice to the actual book.


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 3, 2011)

world ends with you was close
but bowser's inside story was the closest i guess
cutest ending ever in history


----------



## Langin (Mar 4, 2011)

Chaos Rings, I did clear the fucking complete game with the first pair(Mussia and Escher) Suddenly I tried to play the game with another pair. AND I WAS FORCED TO KILL THEM!(my first pair) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was a sad scene.

Still I cannot stand it that I had to kill them


----------



## Xale (Mar 4, 2011)

ive never really cried while playing games, but some scenes that got me close were in
FF7 when a certain flower girl gets stabbed.

The ending to Crisis Core.

i cant really remember specifically, but i know there are some moments in FF13 that got me emotional.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 5, 2011)

I was crying when I was watching this on my DS. Ok, I know crying isn't very manly, but I can't stop my tears falling from my eyes, even if I want to stop my tears. 


Spoiler



[youtube]-DoiEX795xc[/youtube]


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 6, 2011)

The alt-play DSiware title.
Whole thing fucked me up.


----------

